
ZeniMax Responds to John Carmack’s Comments After $500M Verdict - avisk
http://uploadvr.com/zenimax-responds-john-carmacks-facebook-note-experts/
======
gregw2
Regarding the drive-wiping, which does not seem to have been an issue the jury
had to rule on (merely an relevant piece of evidence to other issues in this
suit), reading between the lines, perhaps Carmack didn't wipe his drive but
somebody else did? Both parties' statements would be true in that case.

